# Goldsboro, NC, #29562, B&T F, Young



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm visiting my parents in NC and decided to take a look at the local shelter website where I saw this girl listed. I went by the shelter today and met her- she is extremely sweet but also a bit rambunctious. She's a bit small but young and needs to fill in some. She is listed as a mix but I am pretty sure she is PB. If I was in Alabama I might have pulled her but since I'm not I'll post her here. I was told someone was interested in picking her up today but they haven't come (I left at closing time). I'll call tomorrow to see if she is still there.

Animal Details


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

you best hurry, NC shelters are notorious for fast euthanization.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sweetie pie


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

says on HOld


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

GSRA is working on finding a spot for this sweety.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice! She is so sweet. Needs a good combing too! I had so much fur on me when I left


----------

